# DatBTrue forum closing down



## Greenmuscle (Jul 21, 2016)

Just got an email that the forum will be closed down due to DaT having been diagnosed with a serious illness and poor prognosis.

Hope its not related to peptide use.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow that's a big shock. Poor guy and a wealth of experience and knowledge on there. Hoping he's ok

I didn't think peptides carry any kind of adverse health implications??


----------



## Greenmuscle (Jul 21, 2016)

Baggy said:


> Wow that's a big shock. Poor guy and a wealth of experience and knowledge on there. Hoping he's ok
> 
> I didn't think peptides carry any kind of adverse health implications??


 I hope not. However, it seems he did do a lot of experimentation of different compounds and high dosage on himself. Not sure what kind of cause or effect that might have had.

I have no idea what he is suffering from but his email implied he was terminally ill. Hope he makes it through.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

He was disgnosed with the illness 18 months ago if it had anything to do with peptides he would have told us.

He will be missed.

I emailed AV to ask if he was still providing peptides but his email address has been removed.

So it looks like no more clinical grade peps!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

That's very sad. Never got the email but hope his family are ok.

It would be great if the site could remain active as a library of information


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

The site is already closed down it seems


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> I didn't think peptides carry any kind of adverse health implications??


 I'm not commenting on DatBTrue's situation but I don't see why this should obviously be the case at all.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Few more comments here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/52syut


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats still bringing up the main question of whether peptides have/can cause serious health issues. ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dats health issues have nothing to do with peptides......

the AV email has gone because AV was Dat.....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> Thats still bringing up the main question of whether peptides have/can cause serious health issues. ??


 Probably worth starting another thread on this...


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Dats health issues have nothing to do with peptides......
> 
> the AV email has gone because AV was Dat.....


 Thanks Paul

nice to know about the peps, obviously someone like him trying all the peps and then becoming very ill is a bit scary!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baggy said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> nice to know about the peps, obviously someone like him trying all the peps and then becoming very ill is a bit scary!!


 thats not the cause mate and believe me he didn't try as many as u think he was more of a researcher


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot @Pscarb l appreciate it mate


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Datbtrue forum was a real oasis and the closure is terrible news. Dat himself was a voice of reason - he is well known for being foremost authority on peptides but he is/was so much more. I learnt so much about so many aspects of life from being on his forum.

I truly sincerely hope that he pulls through whatever ailment he has.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Very sad news, I learnt so much from his forum and he is such a decent guy.

He is always helpful and respectful and such an ethical person.

Hope he manages to overcome his illness.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Talk about bad news come in pairs... I did receive Dat's email which was sad to say the least, but I didn't realize that Tom's peptides were actually Dat's peptides. I've been using that stuff for over 2 years and now it's gone. Panic. @Pscarb, anyone, what's the next best source at the moment? *kicking himself for not ordering few years supply in advance*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use Purepeptides now when i didn't want to wait for them to come from Dat always been good for me


----------

